# Autofeed Problems Vermeer BC1000XL



## Explorerdan

Any help would be greatly appreciated,
I have a Vermeer bc1000xl Chipper. The problem is the feeder drum only works in reverse. I have tested the safety switches all are good(checked with a meter closed and open positions). Also tested the directional switches on the top bar. Foreward/reverse/stop switches all work correctly.(checked with a meter closed and open positions).
The status lights are green for emergency stop. Meaning the circuit for the safety switches is operating correctly. When a safety is tripped the light goes out until safety is released.
The RPM status light is also lit green and there does seem to be the propper increase with voltage with engine RPM's
The foreward enable light is not lit??
The foreward on light is not lit??
When put into reverse the reverse light does come on.
I have checked the fuses both 10 amp fuses are good and have correct voltage..
I dont know what else to check???
It seems like the feeder drum should work because everything I know to check is working as it should..
I am out of Ideas..............


----------



## Explorerdan

I switched the power leads at the Hydraulic Solenoids. I can made the feeder drum go forewards by doing this, So it does not seem like a mechanical or hydraulic problem. It has to be electrical..

If I test for power at the foreward control switch at the top bar control, I get no voltage at all.(foreward not working)
If I test the reverse control switch at the top bar cantrol, I get 14.2 volts.(reverse works)

I am not getting power in the foreward control circuit??? Not sure why....


----------



## Pud

Im guessing youve had the top cover off above the mechanical linkages from the direction bar ? Our one is an older model not sure if yours is the same but we broke a bolt and a spring on the metal linkage thing that activates the valve block and it wasnt opening the hydraulics and everything was all sloppy after a few thousand hours , similar problem couldnt get it to feed forwards but everything else was fine


----------



## Explorerdan

Thanks for the reply, I wish it was a simple repair. This chipper has all micro switches and hydraulic servos to control the feeder drum. I need to find a chipper mechanic and ask them a few questions. I am out of ideas..


----------



## Pud

Our 1000xl works the same , the the forward reverse neutral bar and linkage had that much slop in it it just wasnt activating the micro switch , probibly not the problem with yours but i spent hours looking for an electrical problem and i was that simple  my dad always told me check the basics first haha


----------



## Explorerdan

Not sure why but I don't have any voltage to the switch for foreword.


----------



## Explorerdan

Is there a Chipper GuRu out there? Somebody I could contact for advice on how to get this chipper working right again??
The problem is the repair shop I use is so swomped with work, That it will be 2 weeks before they can even look at the chipper..
I am very good at mechanical repairs but this seems to be a repair for a technician. Its something in the control circuits.


----------



## CalTreeEquip

Maybe call your Vermeer dealer and ask them. It sound like something simple that you are over-looking.


----------



## Explorerdan

Well, I called the dealer and the call lasted about 20 seconds. I explained what was going on with the chipper and the reply I got was it could be a million different things you will just have to bring it in for service. There is nothing I can do for you other than that OK. Have a nice day and hung up on me. 
I realize they are in business to make money and can't waste time diagnosing everyone's problems over the phone but that was really poor customer service.


----------



## Explorerdan

I gave up trying to fix it. The Vermmer Dealer will be out on Monday to fix it.. It will be a $350.00 road service fee for them to show up!! Plus parts and Labor, So its not going to be cheap......
The dealer is a four hour round trip drive to drop off the chipper and I would have to make two trips.
So not spending 8hrs on the road, Is worth the road service call fee.


----------



## hartbilt

What auto-feed tach do you have? Try Turning off the tach and run in manual. Sounds like your autofeed settings are messed up, telling the reverse solenoid to stay on.


----------



## treebilly

Just wondering what the fix was on it. Our 1800 did that and it was some hydraulic sensor. Our 2100 is now getting a new computer and it had the same issue. Really need to get away from all these switches and computerized things


----------



## hartbilt

Retrofit to an Electronic Solutions tach, its the most reliable one available.


----------



## CalTreeEquip

So what was the fix??


----------



## homemade

We have one at our shop. We do phone line maintaine. We had similar problems that you are having and all I know are the mechanics, switched the forward and reverse are kind and had forwards and no reverse.


----------



## Explorerdan

It was the main control board. It was fried. The mechanic had to adjust the magnetic pickup on the flywheel. This sends the engine Rpm's to the main control board. It was generating to much signal voltage and caused the control board to burn up. 
It was some how generating about twice the voltage it should have. I have no idea how it got out of adjustment.


----------



## Explorerdan

The magnetic pickup had a locknut on it that kept it in place and in adjustment. The mechanic had to use a 18" wrench to get it loose. It was that tight. So I have no idea how it got out of adjustment. 
The main control board was $850+ $350 for a road service call. So not that cheap of a fix.


----------



## hartbilt

Sounds like he replaced the board, then it still didn't work, then he found the pickup not working cause excessive clearance? Pickups can wear from debris/grease inside the flywheel housings.


----------



## a1stump

I have a 2001 Vermeer SC50tx that has went through about 6 mag pickups in the last 2 years, 3 in the last 3 months. There is grease buildup in the bell housing and flywheel. Will this really take out the mag pickup! Any other suggestions? I tried changing the autosweep computer as well and same result until I changed another mag pickup yesterday, ground for 4-5 hours and then this morning it did the same thing. Full throttle but not showing lights on the throttle bar and then shut down in 3-5 seconds! HELP!!!


----------



## mrhemihead

I realize this is a dated thread, found during a Google search.

This is to share a BC1000XL controller issue with a newly acquired 2008 vintage machine. I thought my experience may help someone in the future.

First off I am not in the tree business, my background is in robotic controls.

*Symptoms*:
1. Info light (center light above the feed table) would blink continuously.
2. Auto feed was not functional
3. When the "lower feed stop bar" was pushed in the feed roller stopped, restarted when released.
4. The green "hold to run buttons" on the side stopped the roller when pushed, roller restarted when released.
5. The "lower feed stop bar sensitivity switch" on the side would light up, but apparently did nothing.
6. Observing the controller LEDs, all switch functions were toggling normally.

Aside from the above symptoms this machine chipped as it should. Chipping primarily ash trees the engine never bogged down.
Since I prefer that my equipment function as designed the following was done *prior to acquiring a machine schematic*.

*Replaced*:
1. controller
2. 3 "upper feed control bar" switches
3. diode pack (for the bar sensitivity control)
4. bar sensitivity relay (mounted on the cam plate)
5. Magnetic pick up

No change.

Realizing this must be a wiring harness issue a schematic was acquired. (how is a story in itself).

*Solution*:
The previous owner bypassed the controller by wiring the forward feed switch (middle switch on the cam plate) directly to 12V. It was a professional looking splice, only noticed after cutting apart the bundle to replace the control bar switches. The 12V feed was in a spiral plastic sheath, bundled with the factory wiring harness, routed to the front of the machine.
Someone went to great lengths to conceal this mod IMO.

So if you have a controller issue and need to get operational quickly this may be a temporary solution. 12V to tan wire leading to the forward feed switch (middle switch) or tan wire at pin 2 on the controller will do it. Back feeding 12V to the controller did not harm my controller, probably the reason for the blinking info light.

*BTW* in response to the OP the feed roller reverse function is normally bypassed around the controller. The exception...if the droop value is exceeded (engine bog) the controller will engage roller reverse.


----------

